# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #251 Use human Means as if there were no divine ones, and divine as if ther

## Admin

Aphorism #251 Use human Means as if there were no divine ones, and divine as if ther

A masterly rule: it needs no comment.

More...

----------

